# Indagine sulla cessione del Milan: ufficiale.



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Marzo 2018)

Ultim'ora Reuters: la Procura di Milano ha aperto un fascicolo a modello 45, quindi senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. Un semplice fascicolo esplorativo basato sulle già citate tre segnalazioni degli advisor coinvolti, fatte prevenire tramite la GdF.
Confermate parzialmente quindi le soffiate ricevute dalla Stampa, che tuttavia parlava di ipotesi di reato ben definite (riciclaggio di denaro).

*Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta la notizia, parlando anche di possibile rogatoria in Cina. Aggiunge che il fascicolo è stato aperto in merito a tre segnalazioni di operazioni sospette arrivate all’Unità di Informazione Finanziaria (Uif) della Banca d’Italia e da questa trasmesse al Nucleo di polizia tributaria della Gdf di Milano. Si tratta di segnalazioni che banche, intermediari finanziari o altri operatori del settore, sono tenuti ad inviare all’Uif di Bankitalia quando, come prevedono le norme: " sanno, sospettano o hanno ragionevoli motivi per sospettare che siano in corso o che siano state compiute o tentate operazioni di riciclaggio o di finanziamento del terrorismo"*


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Marzo 2018)

Che imbarazzo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2018)

Che 2 maroni, proprio ora che la squadra va bene. Sicuro che poi finisce tutto nel nulla dopo anni di indagini e melma varie


----------



## Butcher (21 Marzo 2018)

Eccallà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2018)

Queste cose comunque mi ricordano un po' le megainchieste poi finite nel nulla, ma con danni gravi per reputazione e affari. Mi viene in mente la roba di finmeccanica per tangenti all'estero con conseguenti appalti poi persi. Risultato? Tutti assolti, ma gravi danni economici e di immagine a una delle poche realtà italiane ancora importanti a livello mondiale...

Se sto accanimento contro il Milan non porterà poi a nulla di concreto andrebbero radiati tutti, giornalisti e chi indaga per i danni che sta facendo


----------



## PheelMD (21 Marzo 2018)

"Fascicolo senza ipotesi di reato e senza indagati".
Basta questo.

Mi sembra uno di quei trailer di Maccio Capatonda sull'ispettore Catiponda.
"Andiamo là, a fare delle cose".


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Reuters: la Procura di Milano ha aperto un fascicolo a modello 45, quindi senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. Un semplice fascicolo esplorativo basato sulle già citate tre segnalazioni degli advisor coinvolti, fatte prevenire tramite la GdF.
> Confermate parzialmente quindi le soffiate ricevute dalla Stampa, che tuttavia parlava di ipotesi di reato ben definite (riciclaggio di denaro).
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Prima abbiamo dovuto sopportare tutta la fase pre-closing. Ora che quei due non ci sono piu', ogni santo giorno dobbiamo sopportare le parole di Raiola, le presunte partenze di Donnarumma e voci su fallimenti e su Li straccione.

Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per dover subire sempre fango?

Detto sinceramente spero a sto punto che passiamo in mano ad Elliott il piu' presto possibile, e che ci ceda subito, a cifre RAGIONEVOLI stavolta, ad un soggetto chiaro e che abbia la grana. Cosi', almeno con questa storia la finiamo.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Reuters: la Procura di Milano ha aperto un fascicolo a modello 45, quindi senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. Un semplice fascicolo esplorativo basato sulle già citate tre segnalazioni degli advisor coinvolti, fatte prevenire tramite la GdF.
> Confermate parzialmente quindi le soffiate ricevute dalla Stampa, che tuttavia parlava di ipotesi di reato ben definite (riciclaggio di denaro).
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





Chissà se Fassone si degnerà di rispondere almeno qua. Oppure potrà magari far fare qualche tweet a Suma o a Campopiano...nel frattempo la tempesta di m..continua, giorno dopo giorno. 

Certo che se non fanno un comunicato nemmeno su sta roba son davvero dilettanti. 

Concludo dicendo che per fortuna che il Milan non è quotato: dopo una giornata così chissà quanto avrebbe perso.


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Reuters: la Procura di Milano ha aperto un fascicolo a modello 45, quindi senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. Un semplice fascicolo esplorativo basato sulle già citate tre segnalazioni degli advisor coinvolti, fatte prevenire tramite la GdF.
> Confermate parzialmente quindi le soffiate ricevute dalla Stampa, che tuttavia parlava di ipotesi di reato ben definite (riciclaggio di denaro).
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



senza ipotesi di reato e senza indagati...
così per curiosità...


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Marzo 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> "Fascicolo senza ipotesi di reato e senza indagati".
> Basta questo.
> 
> Mi sembra uno di quei trailer di Maccio Capatonda sull'ispettore Catiponda.
> "Andiamo là, a fare delle cose".



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Marzo 2018)

Senza ipotesi di reato e senza indagati, in pratica hanno solo stampato il foglio A3 col nome sopra


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Reuters: la Procura di Milano ha aperto un fascicolo a modello 45, quindi senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. Un semplice fascicolo esplorativo basato sulle già citate tre segnalazioni degli advisor coinvolti, fatte prevenire tramite la GdF.
> Confermate parzialmente quindi le soffiate ricevute dalla Stampa, che tuttavia parlava di ipotesi di reato ben definite (riciclaggio di denaro).
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Meglio che sto zitto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2018)

Nessun indagato e nessuna ipotesi di reato.
Vergogna.
Partano le querele e facciamoli radiare tutti, basta.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Eh ma i procuratori hanno smentito....come volevasi dimostrare.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Marzo 2018)

bel titolone nella home della gazzetta...tanto per non dare troppa importanza alla notizia.....


----------



## ignaxio (21 Marzo 2018)

Ma è sempre un caso che in due giorni fallisce Li e aprono i fascicoli?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

*Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta la notizia, parlando anche di possibile rogatoria in Cina. Aggiunge che il fascicolo è stato aperto in merito a tre segnalazioni di operazioni sospette arrivate all’Unità di Informazione Finanziaria (Uif) della Banca d’Italia e da questa trasmesse al Nucleo di polizia tributaria della Gdf di Milano. Si tratta di segnalazioni che banche, intermediari finanziari o altri operatori del settore, sono tenuti ad inviare all’Uif di Bankitalia quando, come prevedono le norme: " sanno, sospettano o hanno ragionevoli motivi per sospettare che siano in corso o che siano state compiute o tentate operazioni di riciclaggio o di finanziamento del terrorismo"*


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta la notizia, parlando anche di possibile rogatoria in Cina. Aggiunge che il fascicolo è stato aperto in merito a tre segnalazioni di operazioni sospette arrivate all’Unità di Informazione Finanziaria (Uif) della Banca d’Italia e da questa trasmesse al Nucleo di polizia tributaria della Gdf di Milano. Si tratta di segnalazioni che banche, intermediari finanziari o altri operatori del settore, sono tenuti ad inviare all’Uif di Bankitalia quando, come prevedono le norme: " sanno, sospettano o hanno ragionevoli motivi per sospettare che siano in corso o che siano state compiute o tentate operazioni di riciclaggio o di finanziamento del terrorismo"*



Finanziamento del terrorismo


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: al momento non presenti indagati nè ci sono ipotesi di reato ma potrebbe essere attivata una rogatoria in Cina con relativa iscrizione di un fascicolo con ipotesi di reato. 

Nessuna certezza in merito, per ora. Aggiungiamo noi.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Marzo 2018)

Ma mi sapete spiegare perché appena abbiamo una pausa o perdiamo una partita escono sistematicamente questa storie?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta la notizia, parlando anche di possibile rogatoria in Cina. Aggiunge che il fascicolo è stato aperto in merito a tre segnalazioni di operazioni sospette arrivate all’Unità di Informazione Finanziaria (Uif) della Banca d’Italia e da questa trasmesse al Nucleo di polizia tributaria della Gdf di Milano. Si tratta di segnalazioni che banche, intermediari finanziari o altri operatori del settore, sono tenuti ad inviare all’Uif di Bankitalia quando, come prevedono le norme: " sanno, sospettano o hanno ragionevoli motivi per sospettare che siano in corso o che siano state compiute o tentate operazioni di riciclaggio o di finanziamento del terrorismo"*



Quindi non era un complotto dei giornalai??? Pakati dalla Giuvendus e da Suninghe??? Bah, sono esterrefatto da queste invenzioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma mi sapete spiegare perché appena abbiamo una pausa o perdiamo una partita escono sistematicamente questa storie?



per me il vero motivo per cui sono uscite ore queste notizie è che hanno aspettato la fine dell'elezioni. La notizia era trapelata prima grazie alla stampa, denigrata praticamente da quasi tutti qui dentro, e oggi scopriamo invece che avevano ragione. D'altronde solo un pazzo scriveva determinate cose e continuava a ribadirle rischiando querele da far chiudere il giornale senza reali fonti. 
Adesso dobbiamo solo augurarci che non ci sia niente di illecito e sia tutto ok, a quel punto potremo tornare a pensare alle cose sportive, che dovrebbe essere l'unica cosa a cui pensare per un tifoso.


----------



## Djerry (21 Marzo 2018)

Senza offesa, ma solo un paese con un serio problema di giustizia e di sicurezza pubblica poteva davvero lasciare passare uno scenario come il nostro senza nemmeno un fascicolo ed un'indagine aperta proprio per poter poi accedere alla rogatoria.

Sinceramente, e da tifoso rossonero, mi sento finalmente garantito da questa notizia ed auspico che si vada fino in fondo.

A livello di campo a noi cambia zero, anzi più tutto ciò si concentrerà su precedenti ed attuali proprietari, prima questi saranno messi da parte favorendo finalmente un'acquisizione sana e trasparente tramite Elliott.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per me il vero motivo per cui sono uscite ore queste notizie è che hanno aspettato la fine dell'elezioni. La notizia era trapelata prima grazie alla stampa, denigrata praticamente da quasi tutti qui dentro, e oggi scopriamo invece che avevano ragione. D'altronde solo un pazzo scriveva determinate cose e continuava a ribadirle rischiando querele da far chiudere il giornale senza reali fonti.
> Adesso dobbiamo solo augurarci che non ci sia niente di illecito e sia tutto ok, a quel punto potremo tornare a pensare alle cose sportive, che dovrebbe essere l'unica cosa a cui pensare per un tifoso.



No, non avevano ragione perché La Stampa parlava di indagine per reati ben definiti ed a carico di soggetti altrettanto definiti.
Qui invece abbiamo un modello 45 che prevede indagini esplorative senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. C'è una bella differenza.
La Stampa aveva avuto una soffiata (segnalazione della GdF da parte di advisor) che ha interpretato male, volutamente o no lo sanno soltanto loro.

Detto ciò, ci auguriamo tutti che si concluda tutto in una bolla di sapone.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma solo un paese con un serio problema di giustizia e di sicurezza pubblica poteva davvero lasciare passare uno scenario come il nostro senza nemmeno un fascicolo ed un'indagine aperta proprio per poter poi accedere alla rogatoria.
> 
> Sinceramente, e da tifoso rossonero, mi sento finalmente garantito da questa notizia ed auspico che si vada fino in fondo.
> 
> A livello di campo a noi cambia zero, anzi più tutto ciò si concentrerà su precedenti ed attuali proprietari, prima questi saranno messi da parte favorendo finalmente un'acquisizione sana e trasparente tramite Elliott.



Finalmente!! bravo concordo in toto, è da mesi che auspico di vedere una vera cessione trasparente. Speriamo sia la volta buona


----------



## sette (21 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma solo un paese con un serio problema di giustizia e di sicurezza pubblica poteva davvero lasciare passare uno scenario come il nostro senza nemmeno un fascicolo ed un'indagine aperta proprio per poter poi accedere alla rogatoria.
> 
> Sinceramente, e da tifoso rossonero, mi sento finalmente garantito da questa notizia ed auspico che si vada fino in fondo.
> 
> A livello di campo a noi cambia zero, anzi più tutto ciò si concentrerà su precedenti ed attuali proprietari, prima questi saranno messi da parte favorendo finalmente un'acquisizione sana e trasparente tramite Elliott.



perfetto


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> No, non avevano ragione perché La Stampa parlava di indagine per reati ben definiti ed a carico di soggetti altrettanto definiti.
> Qui invece abbiamo un modello 45 che prevede indagini esplorative senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. C'è una bella differenza.
> La Stampa aveva avuto una soffiata (segnalazione della GdF da parte di advisor) che ha interpretato male, volutamente o no lo sanno soltanto loro.
> 
> Detto ciò, ci auguriamo tutti che si concluda tutto in una bolla di sapone.



certo, nei dettagli hanno sbagliato, ma nella sostanza un fascicolo è stato aperto. Diciamo che quando ci sono notizie negative, magari non prenderle per vere al 100% ma il beneficio del dubbio va dato. Non si spiegava altrimenti quel continuo ribadire da parte della Stampa. In ogni caso come tu ben sai questa è la fase preliminare, adesso bisogna vedere se andranno in fondo alla storia, cosa che dubito, dato che l'operazione è totalmente off shore, quindi difficilmente potranno ottenere informazioni.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> A livello di campo a noi cambia zero, anzi più tutto ciò si concentrerà su precedenti ed attuali proprietari, prima questi saranno messi da parte favorendo finalmente un'acquisizione sana e trasparente tramite Elliott.




Penso che neppure il più ottimista dei neo tifosi evoluti creda ancora alla solidità di LI e dell'attuale proprietà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Reuters: la Procura di Milano ha aperto un fascicolo a modello 45, quindi senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. Un semplice fascicolo esplorativo basato sulle già citate tre segnalazioni degli advisor coinvolti, fatte prevenire tramite la GdF.
> Confermate parzialmente quindi le soffiate ricevute dalla Stampa, che tuttavia parlava di ipotesi di reato ben definite (riciclaggio di denaro).
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



La squadra dovrà avere davvero le palle DURISSIME per non assorbire tutte queste notizie.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Marzo 2018)

AHAHAHAHAH quindi ora stiamo finanziando i terroristi?? Ho le lacrime.

Comunque spero che Li molli il colpo perchè, per quanto divertente, il gioco è bello quando dura poco


----------



## Casnop (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Reuters: la Procura di Milano ha aperto un fascicolo a modello 45, quindi senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. Un semplice fascicolo esplorativo basato sulle già citate tre segnalazioni degli advisor coinvolti, fatte prevenire tramite la GdF.
> Confermate parzialmente quindi le soffiate ricevute dalla Stampa, che tuttavia parlava di ipotesi di reato ben definite (riciclaggio di denaro).
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Un club italiano controllato da una società lussemburghese con golden share di un fondo anglo-americano, controllato da un'altra società lussemburghese, con altra golden share del sopra detto fondo, controllata da una società di Hong Kong, a propria volta controllata da una società delle Vergini Britanniche. Tutte visibilmente new companies, unipersonali o a partecipazione totalitarie, la cui capogruppo ha la trasparenza di un buco nero: un nome, una via di sede legale, e trasferimenti di fondi per centinaia di milioni di euro. E De Pasquale immagina un rogatoria in Cina. Gli facciamo auguri di buon lavoro, ne ha un gran bisogno.


----------



## patriots88 (21 Marzo 2018)

io mi metto comodo


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Reuters: la Procura di Milano ha aperto un fascicolo a modello 45, quindi senza ipotesi di reato o indagati. Un semplice fascicolo esplorativo basato sulle già citate tre segnalazioni degli advisor coinvolti, fatte prevenire tramite la GdF.
> Confermate parzialmente quindi le soffiate ricevute dalla Stampa, che tuttavia parlava di ipotesi di reato ben definite (riciclaggio di denaro).
> 
> *Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta la notizia, parlando anche di possibile rogatoria in Cina. Aggiunge che il fascicolo è stato aperto in merito a tre segnalazioni di operazioni sospette arrivate all’Unità di Informazione Finanziaria (Uif) della Banca d’Italia e da questa trasmesse al Nucleo di polizia tributaria della Gdf di Milano. Si tratta di segnalazioni che banche, intermediari finanziari o altri operatori del settore, sono tenuti ad inviare all’Uif di Bankitalia quando, come prevedono le norme: " sanno, sospettano o hanno ragionevoli motivi per sospettare che siano in corso o che siano state compiute o tentate operazioni di riciclaggio o di finanziamento del terrorismo"*



.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un club italiano controllato da una società lussemburghese con golden share di un fondo anglo-americano, controllato da un'altra società lussemburghese, con altra golden share del sopra detto fondo, controllata da una società di Hong Kong, a propria volta controllata da una società delle Vergini Britanniche. Tutte visibilmente new companies, unipersonali o a partecipazione totalitarie, la cui capogruppo ha la trasparenza di un buco nero: un nome, una via di sede legale, e trasferimenti di fondi per centinaia di milioni di euro. E De Pasquale immagina un rogatoria in Cina. Gli facciamo auguri di buon lavoro, ne ha un gran bisogno.



Già, d'altronde l'operazione è stata fatta così proprio per questo motivo, ovvero essere schermata e non rintracciabile. Dovrebbe essere questa la madre delle domande per ciascun tifoso: "Perché è stato necessario fare questo tipo di operazione?" chi è che non vuole che siano rintracciabili questi transiti di denaro?


----------



## Aron (21 Marzo 2018)

Auspico che la squadra non risenta troppo di queste notizie.
Gattuso è stato bravo a creare un muro tra lo spogliatoio e le vicende societarie, ma qualche spiffero ci può sempre essere.


----------



## sacchino (21 Marzo 2018)

Vuoi vedere che il vecchio Silvio dopo averne combinate di tutti i colori, come Al Capone, andrà in galera per una inezia?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che il vecchio Silvio dopo averne combinate di tutti i colori, come Al Capone, andrà in galera per una inezia?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Marzo 2018)

Questa è una roba che a prescindere dalla veridicità o meno del tutto ci porta un danno di immagine enorme. Inoltre la squadra sicuramente ne risentirà dal punto di vista sportivo.


----------



## Ivan lancini (21 Marzo 2018)

Che brutte cose


----------



## Gekyn (21 Marzo 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un club italiano controllato da una società lussemburghese con golden share di un fondo anglo-americano, controllato da un'altra società lussemburghese, con altra golden share del sopra detto fondo, controllata da una società di Hong Kong, a propria volta controllata da una società delle Vergini Britanniche. Tutte visibilmente new companies, unipersonali o a partecipazione totalitarie, la cui capogruppo ha la trasparenza di un buco nero: un nome, una via di sede legale, e trasferimenti di fondi per centinaia di milioni di euro. E De Pasquale immagina un rogatoria in Cina. Gli facciamo auguri di buon lavoro, ne ha un gran bisogno.



È quello che stavo pensando...una rogatoria in Cina


----------



## Garrincha (21 Marzo 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che il vecchio Silvio dopo averne combinate di tutti i colori, come Al Capone, andrà in galera per una inezia?



Alla sua età ormai non va in prigione neanche per omicidio


----------



## alcyppa (21 Marzo 2018)

Io ne ho le balle piene.

Che si risolva in fretta in un modo o nell'altro sta robaccia che vorrei (credo lo vogliamo tutti) concentrarmi sull'aspetto sportivo.

Sono troppi anni che il nano malefico (e c'è chi continua a ringraziarlo...) per un motivo o per l'altro non ci fa comportare da tifosi normali.

BASTA


----------



## fra29 (21 Marzo 2018)

Parliamo di prezzolati, esultiamo per un video di Lì in cui minaccia denunce (mai vista una) ma poi..
- La stampa ci ha preso (al 90%)
- La Gabanelli ci ha preso (al 100%)
- Uefa ci ha segati (come anticipato dai giornali)
- NYT, Bloomberg ecc hanno descritto situazioni preoccupanti..

Ma possiamo davvero stare tranquilli?
Sinceramente ragazzi, se tutto questo fosse accaduto all'Inter che avremmo detto e pensato?


----------



## Time Bandit (21 Marzo 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di prezzolati, esultiamo per un video di Lì in cui minaccia denunce (mai vista una) ma poi..
> - La stampa ci ha preso (al 90%)
> - La Gabanelli ci ha preso (al 100%)
> - Uefa ci ha segati (come anticipato dai giornali)
> ...



In realtà non è successo nulla di quanto tu hai appena scritto


----------



## Casnop (22 Marzo 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che il vecchio Silvio dopo averne combinate di tutti i colori, come Al Capone, andrà in galera per una inezia?


Con una indagine su questi temi? Si allunga solo la parcella mensile di Nicolò Ghedini.


----------

